# MAC - Double Dazzle Swatches - May 09



## MAC_Whore (Dec 12, 2008)

Place all your *Double Dazzle* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Double Dazzle* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Double Dazzle* colour story thread.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 22, 2009)

from left to right: Extra Amps - Goldyrocks - Smile - Moth to Flame - Girl's Delight






from top to bottom: Extra Amps - Goldyrocks - Smile - Moth to Flame - Girl's Delight






from bottom to top: Extra Amps - Goldyrocks - Smile - Moth to Flame - Girl's Delight






from left to right: Extra Amps - Goldyrocks - Smile - Moth to Flame - Girl's Delight


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 22, 2009)

Goldyrocks on NC15 skin, pale lips. Big pic! 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1876.jpg


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 22, 2009)

Smile dazzleglass...
peachy pink with pink reflects
click to enlarge


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 22, 2009)

Goldyrocks...
Click for GIANT pics adn to see the reflects best



on my lips
indoor light



natural light



Compared to SheGold from DressCamp



swatches vs SheGold
Goldyrocks on top






Blurry, but if you enlarge it you can see the silver & pink reflects in Goldyrocks


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 22, 2009)

Girls Delight Dazzleglass on NW15 skin.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Goldy Rocks
Extra Amps
NC45


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2009)

Top to bottom
Bare Necissity
Baby Sparks
Like Venus
Money Honey
Sugarimed
Love Alert






Left to right
Love alert, sugarimmed, money honey, like venus and bre necissity


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 1, 2009)

Baby Sparks


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2009)

*Date Night
Like Venus
Sugarrimmed
Steppin Out
Love Alert*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 1, 2009)

In daylight



Like Venus








Like Venus on NC15 and barely/medium pigmented lips








Love Alert








Love Alert on NC15 and barely/medium pigmented lips


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 1, 2009)

.....


----------



## chiakiss (Mar 2, 2009)

I LOVE DAZZLEGLASS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WITHOUT FLASH.






WITH FLASH


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

*Steppin Out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







An old Fotd with only *Steppin Out on my lips*: 
(this is the full size pic so if I cut only the lips out for you guys it'd be so tiny!)






And one more:


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 3, 2009)

Love Alert:








Funtabulous & Like Venus:


----------



## Odette1303 (Mar 3, 2009)

Dazzleglass Baby Sparks

(click)


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 4, 2009)

All watches done on NC35 skin, fairly pigmented lips. Pics were taken with flash.

Sugarrimmed - Baby Sparks - Love Alert - Date Night











Bare Lips






Sugarrimmed






Baby Sparks






Love Alert






Date Night


----------



## wifey806 (Mar 4, 2009)

temp-you-know-who listed the following colors as also being re-promoted. however i understands the mods deleting this post if it turns out to be wrong heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rags to Riches









Funtabulous













Get Rich Quick


----------



## luhly4 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Ivana-Maria (Mar 6, 2009)

Dazzleglass Extra Amps:




















My beautyblog (German):
Ivanas Beautyblog


----------



## haru5 (Mar 6, 2009)

sorry about the crappy pix. This camera sux

top to bottom Money Honey, Date night, Ms Fizz


----------



## Amaia (Mar 9, 2009)

With daylight  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Full size here






Full size here


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 15, 2009)

For your viewing pleasure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sugarrimmed, Goldyrocks, Moth To Flame, Smile, Utterly Posh, Funtabulous, Extra Amps, Rags to Riches, Baby Sparks, Bare Necessity





Sugarrimmed





Goldyrocks





Moth to Flame





Smile





Utterly Posh





Funtabulous





Extra Amps





Rags to Riches





Baby Sparks





Bare Necessity

A few comparison shots:





Top to Bottom: Moth to Flame, Smile, Baby Sparks





Top to Bottom: Funtabulous, Extra Amps, Miss Fizz





Top: Utterly Posh Bottom: Smile


----------



## lipglosseater (Mar 26, 2009)

Swatches:





Sugarrimmed:





Baby Sparks:





Love Alert:






They're very much prettier in real life!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 5, 2009)

Steppin Out, Smile, Baby Sparks





http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...a/100_2373.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...a/100_2376.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...of100_2307.jpg

Bare Necessity, Moth To Flame, Goldyrocks


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 7, 2009)

Baby Sparks, Date Night & Love Alert

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...s_2009/001.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...s_2009/002.jpg


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 8, 2009)

DAZZLEGLASSES! best i could do.. its really hard to get a good pic of these, theyre sooo much prettier in person. sorry for the so-so swatch of Goldyrocks, its a really sheer color (like Sugarrimmed, except differently colored sparkle). i couldnt see the yellow at all when i swatched it, just some pink and silvery glitter - it looks really similar to Kitty Kouture d/g so if you like that then youll love goldyrocks. personally i fell in love with Extra Amps - its an _amazing_ pink color. reminds me of steppin out, except with blue too!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stop Look is a mauve-pink, also similar to Dazzlepuss with pink and silver glitter.. very minimal blue/violet. 

oh, and Rags to Riches doesnt smell anymore (or at least the one i swatched didnt)! enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**click for pics!**


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 9, 2009)

Missing Goldirocks as Nordie's didn't have the tester out for it yet .. will add tomorrow.  HTH someone!


----------



## zerin (Apr 9, 2009)

*










**



*​


----------



## Sanderlees (Apr 9, 2009)

Funtabulous, Comet Blue, Bare Necessity, Smile, Goldyrocks






(Left - Top to bottom) Goldyrocks, Smile
(Right - Top to bottom) Comet Blue, Funtabulous, Bare Necessity


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 9, 2009)

I picked up..... 

Smile - Funtabulous - Get Rich Quick - Love Alert - Goldyrocks - Date Night






Swatched on NW43.......


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 10, 2009)

all swatches on NW25 skin, semi-pigmented lips





top row - left to right: Rags to Riches, Honey, Money
Bottom row, left to right: Date Night, Love Alert and Steppin Out





Blankety layered over with Rags to Riches





Viva Glam SE VI layered over with Honey, Money


----------



## vanessagarcia (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## GlitterGeet (Apr 10, 2009)

Lip swatches ADDED right below

Baby Sparks, Bare Neccessity, Girl's Delight, Date Night, Extra Amps,
Funtabulous, Get Rick Quick, Goldyrocks, Money Honey, Moth to Flame, 
Ms. Fizz, Pleasure Principle, Rags to Riches, Smile, Spanking Rich, 
Steppin' Out, Utterly Posh





Baby Sparks, Bare Neccessity, Girl's Delight, Date Night, Extra Amps, Funtabulous






Get Rick Quick, Goldyrocks, Money Honey, Moth to Flame, Ms. Fizz, Pleasure Principle





Rags to Riches, Smile, Spanking Rich, Steppin' Out, Utterly Posh






Here are the lip swatches!!! (sorry for a few blurry ones...but it still gets the message across! )

Baby Sparks




Bare Neccessity




Date Night




Extra Amps




Funtabulous




Get Rich Quick




Girl's Delight




Goldyrocks




Money Honey




Moth to Flame




Ms. Fizz




Pleasure Principle




Smile




Rags to Riches




Spanking Rich




Steppin' Out




Utterly Posh


----------



## annielise (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Yagmur (Apr 12, 2009)

*From left to right:*

In Sunlight: Sugarrimmed, Baby Sparks, Bare Necessity





With Flash: Sugarrimmed, Baby Sparks, Bare Necessity





In Sunlight: Money, Honey, Like Venus, Glamour O.D.





With Flash: Money, Honey, Like Venus, Glamour O.D.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 13, 2009)

Alright everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have some lip shots here!  The colour does show up more in person, just so you know!

Baby Sparks:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...cture217-1.jpg

Date Night:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...cture218-1.jpg

Glamour O.D:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...cture219-1.jpg

Rags to Riches:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...cture220-1.jpg


----------



## RetroLights (Apr 17, 2009)

My first pair of dazzleglass...I'm so in love with it.. very satisfied and a good lipgloss for my cremesheen l/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












my lips..

*...creme cup with baby sparks...*






SWATCHES!!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 18, 2009)

Funtabulous and Baby Sparks dazzleglasses





Fast friends, Nice kitty and Funtabulous





Fast friends, Nice kitty, Funtabulous and Baby sparks


----------



## yoyie (Apr 18, 2009)

L to R: Utterly Posh, Funtabulous, Glamour O.D., and Love Alert on NC45 to NC50 skin​


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2009)

*Smile
**Goldyrocks 

*​






*Sugarrimmed
Smile
Goldyrocks
Like Venus
Love Alert
Steppin Out
Date Night*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 19, 2009)

In daylight



Dazzleglass, Smile







The dazzles


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

*First Row, from left to right: Love Alert, Steppin Out, Smile, Funtabulous + Magnetique l/g 
Second Row, from left to right: Stop! Look, Goldyrocks + Spring Bean Lustreglass






First Row, from left to right: Love Alert, Steppin Out, Smile, Funtabulous + Magnetique l/g 
Second Row, from left to right: Stop! Look, Goldyrocks + Spring Bean Lustreglass



*


----------



## rarity (Apr 24, 2009)

So gorgeous!  Goldyrocks, Baby Sparks and Bare Necessity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z...photo-14-2.jpg


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 27, 2009)

(my first swatch, hope it helps) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On Medium pigmented lips


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Apr 27, 2009)

From Left To Right* Swatches of*
*Goldyrocks, Rags to Richies, Date Night, Get Rich Quick, Love Alert,

*http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...zleglass-3.jpg

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...azzleglass.jpg

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...zleglass-2.jpg


----------



## Miss QQ (May 1, 2009)

Steppin' Out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Brand new with a big air bubble)






Baby Sparks
Steppin' Out






Astral (Chanel Glossimier)
Steppin' Out
Venus (Chanel Glossimier)


----------



## peachy pink (May 2, 2009)

Steppin Out!


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2009)

*Stop! Look!
Extra Amps
*​





*Stop! Look!
Extra Amps
Ms. Fizz
Like Venus

*​


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 4, 2009)

L-R: Date Night, Smile, Goldyrocks, Utterly Posh, Stop! Look!, Extra Amps


----------



## mjacqueline (May 8, 2009)

Swatched on NC35 skin.

Baby Sparks

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...n/P5060493.jpg






Girl's Delight

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...n/P5060494.jpg


----------



## kittykit (May 17, 2009)

Love Alert. Babysparks


----------



## Iffath (May 31, 2009)

Baby sparks
  Moth to Flame
  Bare Necessity







http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/t...g?t=1243815829


----------



## Purity (Jun 1, 2009)

Utterly posh, steppin' out, love alert, funtabulous






Utterly posh






Steppin' out






Love alert






Funtabulous


All swatched on NW20 skin/medium pigmented lips


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sugarrimmed - Rags To Riches - Baby Sparks - Bare Necessity - Miss Dynamite - Utterly Posh - Stepping Out - Extra Amps - Love Alert - Date Night - Comet Blue


----------



## fets (Jun 15, 2009)

Baby Sparks
Smile


----------



## marce89 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are some dazzleglass swatches! 

Row 1: Sugarrimed - Baby Sparks - Girl's Delight - Smile - Utterly Posh - Money Honey - Like Venus - Extra Amps - Steppin Out

Row 2: Date Night - Bare Necessity - Love Alert - Funtabulous - Goldyrocks - Moth to Flame - Get Rich Quick


----------

